# What types of wood are safe for rats?



## Dibgoat

I want to stick some branches in my cat for my rats to climb and chew on, but I'm wary about sticking anything in there that might not be safe for them. I know Pine and Cedar wood is dangerous--are there any other types of wood I should watch out for?

We have a maple tree out back that's just been trimmed--would those branches be safe to use?

I'd also like to make some wooden chew toys, if anyone has any suggestions as to what wood would be good for those.

Thanks!


----------



## smesyna

Anything that is a softwood is unsafe, so firs, cedars, pines, etc. If you find a tree, a quick google search should tell you if it is a hardwood or a softwood.

Apple, peach, etc are good for chew toys. The only thing is outside stuff can carry parasites, fungus, etc., so it needs to be cooked at a low temperature like 200 degrees for a couple hours depending on size (and watch it closely to be sure it doesn't catch on fire).


----------



## Jaguar

the bark also has to be removed, keep that in mind. any sharp edges, knots, etc. will need to be sanded down. a while back i found a big branch from an apple tree on my sister's farm... it had sat outside in the sun so long the bark all shrivelled off, so i boiled it and put it in my rat cage. it worked great for a while, until they eventually peed on it beyond redemption. xD


----------

